# Show off your Terribilis!



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I am looking to get some Terribilis this weekend at Terraristika and i am having a hard time deciding on color , so I thought a thread like this would be a good idea.

Also if you have pics of their setup those would be a bonus too as I am still playing around with plant locations in their final tank and could use some inspiration.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

2 of my juv. Orange Terribs. I got them 10/31 and I think they were 3 months old at the time. They are awesome little frogs.
















Candy


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

Terribilis Pictures;

Orange









Mint









Actually, this is my Tank for my Yellow, before I put them in:









Bill Finley
Maine


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't have any pics, but I've had every color and mints were my favorite flavor.
Scott


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

some of my orange and mints(now seperated since i have both tanks done)


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

This was from when I was dusting with LSD.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Jason said:


> This was from when I was dusting with LSD.



LOL!!!


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Jason, 
That is hilarious..What in the world were they all looking at?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> This was from when I was dusting with LSD.


Was Halley's Comet going over or something in this pic?


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

MzFroggie said:


> Jason,
> That is hilarious..What in the world were they all looking at?


Pink elephants I think.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Here are some of my favorite pics of my favorite frogs. 


































































They are waiting for food to fall from the sky.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

The 3rd picture is what made me decide on these frogs. It also made me fall in love with the orange. 
Candy


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

I think I am going to have to get these in Mint.. I have some Orange Galac's and they look almost identical. But I love the way they are always looking up at the camera when people take pics of them. Seem's as if they have lots of personality. Your frogs are gorgeous.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Seem's as if they have lots of personality.


Oh, you have no idea: http://www.frognet.org/albums/mjm23-frogs/DSCN1999.mov


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice! That makes me want to pick some up even more. Quick question, as far as space and feeders go, do Terribilis require more space than say the average Tinc? I have a Exo 18" cube available but didn't think it had enough room for Terribilis, is that correct? Also, do those of you with Terribilis feed crickets, waxworms, etc. or do you stick with ffs?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Now that is one FAT ASS frog!!! Holy crap!!! Nice!


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

flyangler18 said:


> Oh, you have no idea: http://www.frognet.org/albums/mjm23-frogs/DSCN1999.mov



thats awesome!! how the hell do theythink they are gonna take down that hand tho is what i want to know.... this seems like a good case of EYES TO BIG FOR THE STOMACH..

unless your staceys  then maybe he/she could get the pinky down


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

flyangler18 said:


> Oh, you have no idea: http://www.frognet.org/albums/mjm23-frogs/DSCN1999.mov


Guess we need to add to the fingerfoods to the feeding section of the caresheet.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Here are a few of my juv. terribs close up. When I put the camera in the tank, one of the babies charged it and landed right on top of it.
























Candy


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> Now that is one FAT ASS frog!!! Holy crap!!! Nice!



Lol Looks like a plus size Cayo Nancy.

These will defenetly be my next frogs.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I must say that I have been considering these off and on for a long time. After looking at this post I have decided that these will definitely be my next frogs. Especially funny how those tried to eat your hand!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay. now I can show off my Terribilis! 

Here is one of my 3 new guys.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Back in the day when they, the yellows, were little
















the oranges









No pics right now of my mints

To answer the food question, I feed mostly ff's with bean beetles, crickets, and the occasional waxworm or waxmoth added in there. Sometimes I will catch moths from outside as well and feed them out. Plan this coming spring and summer get a good bug net and start doing field sweepings.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

These are two of my three yellows - just about 1 year old.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

housevibe7 said:


> Back in the day when they, the yellows, were little
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I picked up a trio of mint juvies from Aaron and have been feeding them bean beetles and ffs and plan to feed them roach nymphs and waxworms in place of crickets which my wife is deathly afraid of ...


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow, I'm really going to have to get some orange terribilis soon!

Here are some of my mints...

Male









Biggest of two females









And a cute froglet










By the way, is the discoloration on the male's back normal? It's like his juvie markings never went away and they are almost two and a half years old...


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Thinair said:


> By the way, is the discoloration on the male's back normal? It's like his juvie markings never went away and they are almost two and a half years old...


Well it's cool, he looks like one of those "chocolate" mints from a restaurant


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I think so, I know that even on my sub adults that have started calling, I can still see a real faint double line on their back. Also, one of my oranges, his body is completely orange, but his legs have this real fine dusting of black on them.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

well.... had the light box out a while ago (for repairs) and this guy was staring at me (demanding food LOL) so i grabed him/her and took some quick shots. the last one is a blow up of my avatar flipped horizontally. 

lol very photogenic! didnt really dispute the whole thing ether


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Beijasmom (May 25, 2009)

LOL!!! how adorable...But i can't help but to add...between the mint colour and dark eyes...the first thing i thought of was a group of aliens...and of course you have the one in the background giving the "E.T." reach with his finger...lmao!


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I just have two ...but i hopefully have a deal...so i'll with luck have 5 soon!

Here are my two:










Jumping:









Together:


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Any excuse :


P.Terribilis 2 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


P.Terribilis 1 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


p.Terribilis 3 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## lapidsilver (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Spud (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

One of my littleuns:


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

This.... thread.... is... awesome.....


Ok, I really need some terribs now.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

A little "JBear" flavor...

JBFroggin'


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's one of mine... Just confirmed that he's a male last night.




















A quick video of him calling 
Mint call 2 - YouTube


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

jbherpin said:


> A little "JBear" flavor...
> 
> JBFroggin'


Wow that is the spitting image of the smallest of my 4!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

tclipse said:


> This.... thread.... is... awesome.....
> 
> 
> Ok, I really need some terribs now.


Me too!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Another quick phone pic


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm in the process of getting some mints and I couldn't be happier with my decision after seeing all the beautiful photos in this thread, thanks everyone for the great info and all the pics


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Man EOS i cant wait til my mints are that stocky! i love how much meat is on that forearm. how long have you had them?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Can't wait to join the boat. My first frogs for my first tank!


----------



## Azriel (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm enjoying this thread so much! For the longest time I wanted tincs for my first frog, but recently I realized I like the mint terribilis so much better.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

P. terribilis "Orange". They are approx. 5 months oow.

JBear


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Azriel said:


> I'm enjoying this thread so much! For the longest time I wanted tincs for my first frog, but recently I realized I like the mint terribilis so much better.


they are little bulldogs, fierce eaters and have tons of personality. not a bad call either


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

motydesign said:


> Man EOS i cant wait til my mints are that stocky! i love how much meat is on that forearm. how long have you had them?


Thanks... I've had these 2 since March of last year... I bought them when they were sub adults already so I think they might be close to 2 years old (probably 1.5 years or so) ... I've put them on a diet recently because they're looking a little obese to me. lol


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

A couple phone pics.....


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

At long last, here are my updated pics.

My two adults, which, i might add, are enormous:
http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20111219011837/reptiles/images/9/9a/Terribilis_01.JPG
http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20111219011807/reptiles/images/b/bb/Terribilis_02.JPG

And here are the juveniles:
http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20111219011741/reptiles/images/c/c8/Terribilis_03.JPG
http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20111219011716/reptiles/images/7/77/Terribilis_04.JPG

Some more pics:
http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/reptiles/images/e/ea/Fatfrog.JPG
http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/reptiles/images/1/1d/Pondfrog.JPG
http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/reptiles/images/8/8b/Frogstogether.JPG


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Some of my boy's


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

bristles said:


> Some of my boy's


ROFL! The last one was hilarious!


----------



## ruthieb (Oct 18, 2010)

Picked up three Mints at the Portland Reptile Expo this past weekend...I've been wanting these for quite some time but couldn't decide on color either. I'm thrilled with these guys!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Ruthie... nice choice... those are some good lookin frogs!


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Bill, Troy, Reggorf, Bristles do you guys live next to nuclear power plants or something? How are your guy's frogs such a deep and bold orange? I have been supplementing with super pig since mine were 3 months old, 2 yrs old now and they still look almost like yellow terribs.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

haha nope I used Naturose back in the day, but it may just be because of the parents?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree with red eye tree frog, I think parents have quite a bit of influence. That said I do give mine superpig now and again & all the spiders I can catch in the house.... oh, I guess I forgot that the frog that the kid is riding was morphed out in a nucear reactor's cooling tower


----------



## Nevrast (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, here's my BIGBONE (not fat) female (that aparently is using some kind of birth control...i waaannnnnttt babbbbiiiesssss!!!!)


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

bristles said:


> That said I do give mine superpig now and again & all the spiders I can catch in the house....


Terribilis is the last species I'd be feeding random critters that may or may not be poisonous... I'm guessing the occasional spider won't be enough for them to produce any toxin (if they can manufacture it from spider venom to begin with), but this just struck me as a "when in doubt, don't" scenario. I hope you've researched it more than I have, just seems like theres at least some potential for that to go very wrong.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's another one... just because


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey Teddy, thanks for your concern, but it is my understanding that their poison is a alkaloid or plant based poison that is from mites that feed on poisonous plants. The spiders in my house do have venom (all spiders do to some degree) but are not heavy hitters like brown recluse, black widow or funnel web spiders. I have fed them spiders for a few years with no ill effect (although I think it aids in spawning just by way of a more varied diet) I've read quite a few books and articles & never heard of a frog regaining it's poisonous capabilities in captivity, would love to hear from some of the learned "frog sages" on the site to see if they have come across anything on this topic....maybe Ed ?  
I know we all are supposed to get 15 minutes of fame in our life, but wouldn't mine to be " Wisconsin man dies from poison dart frog" on the newspaper headline ......although you have to die from something LOL (just kidding )


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

bristles said:


> Hey Teddy, thanks for your concern, but it is my understanding that their poison is a alkaloid or plant based poison that is from mites that feed on poisonous plants.


A number of insects found in the US also have the same/similar alkaloids... i.e. pumiliotoxins in fire ants (S. invicta, the "typical" fire ant), I would think it's possible that at least some local species of spiders might have compounds that could be sequestered by the frogs (especially second-hand through the spiders' diets, if that's possible)? I doubt the toxin profile would be anywhere near what it is in the wild, but still something I wouldn't mess around with.... especially because we don't know the origin of the deadly batrachotoxins specific to terribilis, bicolor, and aurotaenia:


> Restrictions on field-work in Colombia have prevented any search for the dietary origin of batrachotoxins in the poison-dart frogs of that country.


 (Melyrid beetles (Choresine): A putative source for the batrachotoxin alkaloids found in poison-dart frogs and toxic passerine birds).

A few interesting points from an old thread - 



> The real question shouldn't be "would pdf's become toxic by eating the local fauna?" It should be, what in the local environment might filter down the food web to the darts? When it comes to ants, you need to be as specific as possible. carpenter ants vs odorous house ant vs fire ants (to name a few), these all have different biologies, feeding preferences, and habits. Within populations, you will have varying degrees of what the ants feed on.


aka, varying degrees of different toxins available for sequestering by the frogs. 

My guess is that it's not gonna cause any issues.... but still worth thinking about it when keeping animals that could potentially harm or kill you.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Oribatid mites are a main source of alkaloids for the frogs in the wild since they are a trophic level lower than ants or beetles. 

See Journal of Chemical Ecology , Volume 31, Number 10 - SpringerLink 

In other taxa supporting it Discovery of skin alkaloids in a miniaturized eleutherodactylid frog from Cuba 

Some comments.. 

Ed


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Ed said:


> Oribatid mites are a main source of alkaloids for the frogs in the wild since they are a trophic level lower than ants or beetles.
> 
> See Journal of Chemical Ecology , Volume 31, Number 10 - SpringerLink
> 
> ...


Ed, I'm aware of that in general, but was referring to batrachotoxin in particular- as of the dating of the journal I linked its origins were still unknown. One would think it would be possible for them to sequester these toxins elsewhere in the absence of said mites, would it not?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

tclipse said:


> Ed, I'm aware of that in general, but was referring to batrachotoxin in particular- as of the dating of the journal I linked its origins were still unknown. One would think it would be possible for them to sequester these toxins elsewhere in the absence of said mites, would it not?


Potentially, but more and more evidence is appearing that the trophic levels below the ants and beetles are probably the primary sources of it post plant (except for some plant feeding beetles and millipedes). Keep in mind that when we look at alkaloid distribution over a landscape in the native habitat we see a huge amount of variation. (see for example Journal of Chemical Ecology , Volume 32, Number 4 - SpringerLink (google the title for a free access pdf copy). 
If the ants that are fed on by the frogs are predating on the mites we would expect to see the ants having the same alkaloids and then in the frogs. It is all depending on where your trying to define "origin"... 

Ed


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

ed now i am curious why my frogs do not seem the least bit interested in springtails or even the mites in the tank? it seems that the feed response isnt triggered on small items once they are older ( i know this is an observation of MINE not a fact) just curious about wild vs CB behavior in feeding now.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

motydesign said:


> ed now i am curious why my frogs do not seem the least bit interested in springtails or even the mites in the tank? it seems that the feed response isnt triggered on small items once they are older ( i know this is an observation of MINE not a fact) just curious about wild vs CB behavior in feeding now.


There is good data to back a scalation of choice on prey size with increasing size as a frog grows. Then there is a cost benefit ratio on feeding on smaller versus larger prey items and the frogs may also choose a larger prey species over a smaller.. 

Ed


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

okay so my observations are somewhat valid, now this is where i am trying to understand the mites as the prey that causes the toxin. Would they eat mites knowing that they need it, or is it solely due to hunger/prey trigger(it would seem if there is a loss of energy eating them that there would be a reason?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

motydesign said:


> okay so my observations are somewhat valid, now this is where i am trying to understand the mites as the prey that causes the toxin. Would they eat mites knowing that they need it, or is it solely due to hunger/prey trigger(it would seem if there is a loss of energy eating them that there would be a reason?


There isn't an energy loss per se.. other food items have a larger net gain in the terms of calories. 

Ed


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is one from tonight. Not the best pic, but oh well. I included a java moss pic. My plan is to find an ornament of some sort to attach the moss, and incorporate it into the permi-viv. 

P. terribils "Orange".

JBear


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Nevrast said:


> Well, here's my BIGBONE (not fat) female (that aparently is using some kind of birth control...i waaannnnnttt babbbbiiiesssss!!!!)


Obesity and no sex drive? Hmmm sounds just like humans!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Why must I be taunted so by such awesome frogs? I'm running out of room people


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Here are a few more of my orange friends


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

bristles said:


> Here are a few more of my orange friends


You've got some lovely, fat, bastards! LOL! I particularly like the last pic  !

JBear


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

jbherpin said:


> You've got some lovely, fat, bastards! LOL! I particularly like the last pic  !
> 
> JBear


"how much for the baby ?" fat bastard is my hero


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

bristles said:


> "how much for the baby ?" fat bastard is my hero


How old are the Oranges? I can't wait for my trio to grow up a bit... Such wonderful frogs...

JBear


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

about two yrs old...they are great frogs aren't they


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

caught a few shots of the lovers foreplay before they retired to the coco hut lots of stroking  was trying to get him calling but he was not very helpful, you know standing with the camera for a long time trying to catch it then he calls 10 seconds after you set the camera down


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Here are some more of my yellows.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Why must I be taunted so by such awesome frogs? I'm running out of room people


Just get rid of your bed.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

fishr said:


> Just get rid of your bed.


Xactly. That's what hammocks were invented for


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

Here's a few shots of one of my little guys; the photos are a bit dark as I tried to dull the flash in an attempt to capture his iridescence.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

pdfDMD said:


> Here's a few shots of one of my little guys; the photos are a bit dark as I tried to dull the flash in an attempt to capture his iridescence.


This frog is a Diva!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

This ones 7 years old.


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

fishr said:


> This frog is a Diva!


The trouble is all four think they're divas.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

nburns said:


> View attachment 33614
> 
> 
> This ones 7 years old.


Can we get a FTS? It looks as though this viv has good plant considerations, and good, aged growth...

Thanks!

JB


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Tasty snack!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

sdlyager said:


> Tasty snack!


I would have crushed the head, if you didn't. Just a thought.

JBear


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Here is a picture of the entire tank.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Love that tank! How long has that been set up?


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

eos said:


> Love that tank! How long has that been set up?


I believe its been setup for approximately 6 years. It's made from plywood and glass. There is a few things I'd do differently if I built it knowing what I know now. But, overall it's been a good setup.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## volsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

Here's a few pics of my oranges!!


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

The only good pic that I have.


----------



## SteveKnott (Feb 12, 2009)

Some pictures of some of my terribilis. Also a picture of my terribilis rack.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet shot RKNot!


----------



## Leahhonaker (Dec 17, 2009)

Heres one out of my group of 6! Had a mini photo shoot with this guy he seemed to love to have his picture taken lol!


----------



## Dworon1 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Leahhonaker said:


> Heres one out of my group of 6! Had a mini photo shoot with this guy he seemed to love to have his picture taken lol!


They all do!


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is a fresh one of my female orange taken just a few minutes ago.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

We're going to knock over the fruitfly cup... meyaaaa Seeee.


----------



## frogbog (Jul 7, 2011)

image hosting


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Tomdarr (Aug 25, 2010)

stemcellular said:


> Nice! That makes me want to pick some up even more. Quick question, as far as space and feeders go, do Terribilis require more space than say the average Tinc? I have a Exo 18" cube available but didn't think it had enough room for Terribilis, is that correct? Also, do those of you with Terribilis feed crickets, waxworms, etc. or do you stick with ffs?


I have some full grown Mints and I feed Fruit Flies but I also give them crickets and occasionally waxworms.


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice mints!! I'm hoping to get a group of them someday but don't have the space at the moment. This is probably my favorite pic I've snapped of my oranges.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Haha... that's awesome. I love how they always look like they're plotting something.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

One of my Mints. I think I have a 1.2 but I won't know until they get older.
(Click to get rid of distortion)


----------



## fystol (Dec 10, 2011)

Where one of my male mints like to call from.


----------



## Leahhonaker (Dec 17, 2009)

Just felt like showing off my little fatties


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Leahhonaker said:


> Just felt like showing off my little fatties


Under that light your terribilis appear white. Terribilis ghost! Nice!


----------



## I3rendanG (Sep 24, 2013)

Newbie here, conducting research...These are my decided dart to keep, as they seem to represent ease of feeding, and are quite bold..

How many Terribilis in a 20L?
I was thinking....No more than a Pair?


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

One of my mints. Around 20 weeks OOW.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

mint tower!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats! You sexed three frogs with one shot! Female, male, male.


----------



## dendroazureus (Jun 13, 2012)

goku said:


> mint tower!


Those pictures look familiar jajajaja nice photo.

Regards

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dendroazureus (Jun 13, 2012)

These are my mint females





































Regards

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love these mint that look white! Phyllobates terribilis "ghost"!
But in the last pic I also see a Dendrobates azureus in the same viv. Do not mix frogs, please, especially when they occupy the same level: a viv for each species!


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

My 'mints' housing them 1.1


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

rigel10 said:


> Congrats! You sexed three frogs with one shot! Female, male, male.


exact 

dendroazureus well, one of your frogs will look also familiar to me very soon 

regards!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

Great pics : )


----------



## smerrill3127 (Mar 31, 2014)

My juvie yellow


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------

